# Suffixes between verbs:  -(은/는)데, -느라고, -서 and -길래



## Jgon

I've learned that -(은/는)데, -느라고, -서 and -길래 can all be used as a suffix for cause or just to transition from one verb to another but what I don't know is whether or not they can be used interchangeably or if there are appropriate situations to use them.


----------



## KDH

They are interchangeable in some cases but not in others.
It is quite tricky to explain the differences between them, but I will give it a go.

-데 functions more as a suffix for an aim rather than a cause. As far as I know, it is never used as a suffix for cause.
ex)집에 가는"데" 2시간이 걸려 = It takes two hours to get home

But -느라고 and -서 are suffixes for cause.
ex)집에 빨리 가"느라고", 빵집에 들르지 못했어 = 집에 빨리 가야해"서", 빵집에 들리지 못했어= I could not drop by the bakery, because I had to get home early

-길래 is a suffix for cause. It is used to express a cause for one's immediate reaction, compared to -느라고 or -서.
ex)그녀가 날 모른척 하"길래", 나도 모른척 했어 = Since she snubbed me, I snubbed her, too.
     그 방에 아무도 없"길래", 그냥 나왔어 = Since there was no one in the room, I just left it.

So in conclusion -느라고, -서, -길래 are interchangeable in many cases, but not -데.

I hope my explanation helps you.


----------



## Jgon

Yes, it helped me out a lot, thanks ^^

So, tl;dr
데 - intention, not causation
-느라고, -서 - for causation
-길래 - for immediate causation


----------



## KDH

Yes correct


----------



## yonh

아/어서 sounds more objective than 길래 or 느라.
길래 is usually followed by a reaction. It's colloquial.
느라 has a connotation of excuse.
Grammatically 아/어서 and 길래 can't be used in an imperative or propositive sentence. 느라 should follow an action verb.


----------

